# Need a new rig



## Passport (Jun 4, 2013)

Im back in the fishing business and need to update my equipment as about 90% was stolen a few years back. I have some older rods that were my grandfathers but would like to put better reels on them, open face spinning, and would like to know what you guys like. My fishing is pretty much limited to bass, pike, pearch and panfish. 

Thanks


----------



## 200racing (Jun 4, 2013)

spinning its hard to beat the pleuger president. for baitcasters i like bass pro pro qualifiers.


or you can buy a older curado off ebay and new bearings for it for about the same cost and have a reel that has a proven track record and great support.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got a Abu SW Revo Spinning and it is pretty awesome

I also use Pflueger Patriarchs - sick reels!


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a shimano saros I really like. I had a pflueger supreme xt that was sweet too but it only lasted a season till the gears stripped. The president is a great reel for the money so is the supreme just stay away from the supreme xt. I think the problem was they sacrificed strength to make it extremly light.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 6, 2013)

Depends on your price range. I'm a shimano fan but they are pricey but worth it if you fish a lot. I bought 2 penn fierce spinning reels in the past year and love them so far. $70 and saltwater approved which is important to me because I bass fish and fish saltwater flats for a variety of fish.


----------



## chrispy186 (Jun 6, 2013)

The last spinning reel I owned was a Shimano Stradic. It was an awesome reel. I ended up selling it though, since I rarely use spinning reels anymore. I have heard the Abu Garcia revo spinning reels are nice tho. I have a couple Revo baitcasters and like them.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to only buy stradics but have a youngan now so less extra money and time so I cut back to the penn fierce and I don't fish enough to benefit from the stradic but I don't see much difference between the two as far as quality. I believe stradic has a higher drag rating.


----------



## QueDawg (Jun 14, 2013)

I am a Shimano guy as well.

I typically go with the Symetre for spinning and the Citica for casting. Both are fantastic reels for the money are very durable.

Unless you are spending a serious amount days on the water a year these reels should suit you fine.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Jun 27, 2013)

Most of mine are Shimano Stradic CI4's, 2400, 3000, & 4000 reels on Shimano rods for inshore.
I just snagged a Shimano Trinidad 30a and a Shimano Trevala 66H rod for grouper digging
and I troll Craig's List for all of my stuff, refusing to pay retail.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2013)

WOW - lots of shimano fans on here - I pretty much gave up on them after many years as a loyal patron - I feel that their quality is just not up to par with some of the others - at least in spinning reels

I am using Diawa Saltist Spinners for my jetty fishing and so far they are holding up super well Stripers up to 40 lbs without a hitch.


I use Fin Nor Ahabs (I had to of course - when they name a reel after you) on my boat stuff and they are TANKS! Drag is great and smooth as silk


----------



## QueDawg (Jun 27, 2013)

I changed from Shimano to Daiwa a number of years ago and had nothing but problems with the Team Daiwa baitcasters. I constantly had to replace the infinite anti reverse assembly in them.

The spinning reels were just poorly designed and built at that time. It didn't take me too long to move back to Shimano.

Maybe it was the time frame, but to be fair the Shimano Citica of that same era was not a great reel either.

Shimano's have been rock solid for me over the past 15 years though. I regularly service my reels, so maybe that plays a factor.

I have a buddy that is still using several of the first generation green Curados with 0 internal parts replacement in any of them, just regular cleanings. He fishes a ton too, so they aren't rod rack princesses, they have been fished many, many days.


----------



## Abraham (Jun 29, 2013)

Marking for later.


----------

